# Looking for some advice for injured pigeon



## EddyCash (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi. Around 4-5 weeks ago I noticed a wood pigeon lying on our patio are in the garden, no looking to good. I went outside and I could clearly see something was the matter so I got a box and towel ready and managed to catch the pigeon and put it into the box. I took it to my parents house who have a shed in their garden and made it comfortable in there with a towel, hay, warm water bottle, seed, water, gravel etc and space for it to leave the box if it wished. The next day i picked the bird up to assess the situation and it had a wound/hole on its left wing and a wound/hole on the side of its chest, level to the wound on it's wing. After doing some research I came to the conclusion that it had probably been attacked by a cat. I read that if this was the case then it may become ill because of the cats mouth but I can't really get hold of any medicine etc without taking it to the vets and i thought they would say to put it down. I didn't want this straight away as i'd helped a sick pigeon in the past who was on deaths door and managed to get it back to full recovery and flying happily in the sky again. So for the first week I bathed the two wounds daily and they have now basically healed. I also noticed that it wasn't using its right foot at all and was hopping around. The foot was limp and curled under and out of place. I didn't think this was going to get better but after a few weeks it started using its foot again and it is now alking on it fine. The pigeon is eating and drinking but still can't fly. It flaps both it's wings and has tried a couple of times to fly to the shel on the other side of the shed but hasn't made it. The problem I have now is that a swelling/enlargment seems to have appeared that wasn't there before around it's left shoulder area. I have felt it and it feels firm and when you part the feathers it is a dark pink/red colour underneath. Also the left wing itself seems to be parted in the middle. After doing some research i can't really decide what this swelling/enlargment is? And I was wondering if anyone on here had any ideas and how to treat it if possible? I have attached a couple of photos. Thanks
PS I am located in Halesowen, West Midlands, United Kingdom


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Eddy

Are you on Facebook? There's a UK rescuers/rehabbers pigeon group and network at

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

There are a good few people there who have wood pigeons in various states of injury or illness. I do know there's a wildlife rescuer who takes in and is knowledgeable about pigeons at Burton (off the top of my head - maybe someone closer to you).

I'm no expert on injuries, so to me could be a swelling due to break or fracture, serious bruising, infection ... but no point guessing.


----------



## EddyCash (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks John. Yes im on facebook so i'll have a look at that. Thanks


----------

